# Two Malteses in to Shelter / NE Florida



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Two Malteses were brought in to the shelter today 5/19/2012. Anyone in the northeast Florida area or Jacksonville who may want to rescue or adopt them, keep an eye on them. Since they came in together, they could be owner surrenders and will not have a wait time before adoption.

https://www.facebook.com/jaxanimals/posts/791764157608506:0


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*I hope someone kind & wonderful adopts them!*

I pray that these babies wind up with excellent parents! I hope the shelter will be very careful who they give these precious souls to. They look so pathetic in the cage :sweatdrop:, I so wish I could rescue both of them :wub:!! We can't adopt another dog at this time, I really wish you success finding them a wonderful blessing of a home! :innocent: I'll be praying about those two :smootch: !


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I pray that these babies wind up with excellent parents! I hope the shelter will be very careful who they give these precious souls to. They look so pathetic in the cage :sweatdrop:, I so wish I could rescue both of them :wub:!! We can't adopt another dog at this time, I really wish you success finding them a wonderful blessing of a home! :innocent: I'll be praying about those two :smootch: !


Jax ACPS is a great shelter, no-kill, and they work with a lot of local rescues. If they are owner surrenders, I am hoping that someone who knows the breed will get them, and keep them together. It's also possible a rescue will pull them.

They are probably scared and confused right now and hopefully won't have to spend very long in the shelter...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww they're young.I hope that someone adopts them together, to a loving forever home.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

This just breaks my heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any contact with SCMR to see if they are interested? I've never had personal contact with that rescue but this seems to possibly be two great rescues for them.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wasn't someone in Florida just looking for a rescue?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I alerted Marti who alerted SCMR.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

mdbflorida said:


> I alerted Marti who alerted SCMR.


Thank you. I am too new to know how to even begin to help these sweet little ones get to the right place for love and care and hopefully together SOON. Some people make me sick. Sorry but it's true.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

glo77 said:


> Thank you. I am too new to know how to even begin to help these sweet little ones get to the right place for love and care and hopefully together SOON. Some people make me sick. Sorry but it's true.


Working with our shelter here in Columbus I understand some people do make you sick they should not have dogs or kids. Hope these two find forever homes soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

mdbflorida said:


> I alerted Marti who alerted SCMR.


I contacted one of our directors but I haven't heard anything yet. The biggest problem will be finding a foster family, so anyone who would like to do that, please contact SCMR.


----------

